# Newest laws: federal hunting regs



## dmh1306 (Aug 15, 2014)

The Feds are at it again, starting July 1, 2015, minors under 21 years old can no longer hunt in the u.s. without a federal hunting license, a physical, an endurance test and a written test. All mandated from the Feds, BTW this law supersedes ANY state law currently in place. I am not sure what the purpose of all this is but if you do not agree with this join the NRA and their attempt at having this reversed. Next will be federal fishing licenses....


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Fake.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

If your going to post it post the supporting bill 

the fed don't even make it's own soldiers pass what your suggesting they are placing on hunting 

EVERYTHING lately is a push for younger hunters and easier access for first time child hunters the states know where the next generation of hunters are going to come from and they have to do everything they can to get them as early as possible before they are hooked on video games

no hunters = big time wild life management issues , predator issues and the loss of a >50 billion dollar a year industry


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I suspect the OP received an email similar to those ones that said "George Soros owns Remington". 

One should not always believe everything that shows up in their email inbox. 
These interwebs can be tricky.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not true.. The article was originally reported by the National Report web site... a political satire web site... Then everyone started posting it to face book... and now we know the rest of the story.. .


----------



## dmh1306 (Aug 15, 2014)

I never read the actual article, my college-going daughter did and passed it on to me yesterday. Guess she has a lot more to learn.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

dmh1306 said:


> I never read the actual article, my college-going daughter did and passed it on to me yesterday. Guess she has a lot more to learn.


That makes two of you.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Rules of Internet Accurancy Determination-

1) if it sounds too good to be true, check it out before swallowing it whole.

2) if it sounds too bad to be true, see action in rule one.

3) if rules one or two don't apply, check it out anyway.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Where I want to be, what sites do you use to check things out?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Snopes is good. 
But I usually start with www.commonsense.com


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Janis R said:


> Where I want to be, what sites do you use to check things out?


Frankly, if I see something I would like to know is true or not, I do a search with variations of key words. Then I look at the nature if the sites in the first couple of pages of hits. If they are all agenda driven, especially agenda driven blogs, then I discount it. 

If a hit comes up that has some claim to authority, like a large national news outlet or official university/ nonprofit, etc, then I bother to check it out in detail.

A whole lot of urban legends or viral inaccuracies get eliminated fast that way.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> Not true.. The article was originally reported by the National Report web site... a political satire web site... Then everyone started posting it to face book... and now we know the rest of the story.. .


 Smells sort of like an onion.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

And I thought everything I read on the internet was gospel? Wow!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

But it is easy to let small bits of misinformation creepy into your brain. Something big or really off the wall, like announcements that a disliked politician is really an alien in disguise, is a flag to check it out. But a bit with an incidental incorrect fact sneaks in.


----------

